# Clipper/Razor Burn



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

I am going to be grooming my malti-poo myself. I already have once and no problems. 

My question is what is clipper and razor burn. How does it happen and how do you avoid it happing?


----------



## poofywoof (Nov 17, 2006)

*clipperburn*

Clipper or razor burn is caused by one of the following mistakes: Letting the clippers get TOO HOT while you are trimming your dog, this can actually burn them. ALso clipping with too close of a blade (especially # 15, #30, or #40 blades) this causes the skin to become irritated where you shaved too close. And you can cause razor burn that is an actually an ABRASION from clipping with the clippers at the wrong angle and more or less scraping the skin with the blade. The face, and potty areas are very sensitive and should be clipped with caution to avoid clipper burn, even though any area of the dog's body can get clipper burns. Use common sense and be cautious while grooming, and you should be fine.


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks PoofyW. I clipped him (Max) with a #4 and a #10 for the tummy and his little bum. It is hard to clip his legs. I went over a few times but it seemed like it kept falling down and the clippiers would not catch the fur. I guess I will have to keep practicing. I think he looks pretty good though.


----------



## poofywoof (Nov 17, 2006)

*clipping advice*

Do you clip your dog before or after he has a bath? This can make a difference. If you bathe him first and dry with a blow dryer to fluff up his hair, it will "stand" better when you use the clippers. If you clip before, some of the hairs may be flattened, and you will miss them. Also if you use a conditioner it could "weigh the hair down" a little.
Lastly, you could try using the clippers in the opposite direction. If the hair is on the legs, go upward instead of downward--then you will be going against the natural lay of the hair. That should help the clippers "catch the fur" better.


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

This was the first time I clipped him and yes I did give him a bath first. Maybe I will try to run the clippers the opposite way on just his legs. I thought I was not supposed to do that. Maybe just because he is so young his hair texture is odd, he is only 5 months old.

well thanks


----------

